# Vote for a Dream World Pokemon



## Mai (Nov 2, 2011)

See here.

It's back, released internationally this time (I assume, anyway)! I'm not exactly sure what I want, so I'm refraining from voting right now; there are certainly quite a few unreleased pokemon that would be _awesome._

What's everyone else picking?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I just voted Breloom I guess.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope it turns out to be a Hoenn legendary. I voted Kyogre.


----------



## Zhorken (Nov 2, 2011)

Is there anything female-only and breedable on this list that hasn't already been released?  I hate the idea of event-only important stuff and if I could vote for something like that, I'd feel like I was undermining the system and that would be so awesome.


----------



## Mai (Nov 2, 2011)

Zhorken said:


> Is there anything female-only and breedable on this list that hasn't already been released?  I hate the idea of event-only important stuff and if I could vote for something like that, I'd feel like I was undermining the system and that would be so awesome.


Snorunt/froslass, vullaby/mandibuzz, happiny/chansey/blissey, combee/vespiquen, and lilligant/petilil all fit that criteria.

Of those, I'm pretty sure either mandibuzz (vullaby suck though), froslass, or lilligant are my favorite.

EDIT: To be more helpful, froslass has cursed body (snorunt has moody), mandibuzz has weak armor, blissey has healer (and so do the rest, probably, but I'm not checking), vespiquen has unnerve (combee has hustle), and lilligant has leaf guard.

Come to think of it, froslass is probably the best option.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 2, 2011)

I voted for Torchic.

You know why.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 2, 2011)

Havent voted yet, but i'm voting Celebi.

See, you can get most of the other pokemon by migrsting, but you rarely ever get a non hacked celebi!


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm voting for Deoxys, the one legendary I do not have (excluding the unova event ones)

But ,I 'll be happy if the winner ends up being torchic.


----------



## mewtini (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd vote Deoxys if my iPod could view Flash!! :c


----------



## Eta Carinae (Nov 2, 2011)

I was horribly uncreative and voted for Ampharos.  I don't even use the Dream World.


----------



## Zhorken (Nov 2, 2011)

Mai said:


> Snorunt/froslass, vullaby/mandibuzz, happiny/chansey/blissey, combee/vespiquen, and lilligant/petilil all fit that criteria.
> 
> Of those, I'm pretty sure either mandibuzz (vullaby suck though), froslass, or lilligant are my favorite.
> 
> ...


Gen V Pokémon aren't on the list...  Totally going with Froslass, though, thanks!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

Voted Luxray.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2011)

wait there was a b/w event deoxys

WHY DIDN'T ANYONE TELL ME


----------



## @lex (Nov 2, 2011)

I voted for Ditto~ Impostor seems pretty sweet.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Nov 3, 2011)

I hope Torchic doesn't win, to shut up Infernape detractors who were saying Infernape would be UU with the release of Speed Boost Blaziken (even though I looooove Blaziken, but I also like Infernape).


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 4, 2011)

Cerberus said:


> I hope Torchic doesn't win, to shut up Infernape detractors who were saying Infernape would be UU with the release of Speed Boost Blaziken (even though I looooove Blaziken, but I also like Infernape).


speed boost blaziken is uber, so.


----------



## The Omskivar (Nov 4, 2011)

Really guys?  Nobody wants an Insomnia Delibird?

Anyway I'll probably never use the Dream World so I don't really care what wins, just about anything's fine by me.  Actually I might just vote for Delibird.


----------



## Zhorken (Nov 4, 2011)

You can already _get_ Insomnia Delibird.

I guess Froslass isn't the most productive vote either, though, since they're likely to release Snorunt sooner than a lot of things...


----------



## Mai (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, but you can also get a glalie out of it.

All I hope is that it isn't a legendary or something that doesn't _have_ a Dream World ability in the first place.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 4, 2011)

I dont have dream world, and i havent voted, but i would have voted Celebi, cause Celebi's are awesome, am i right? =D


----------



## Mai (Nov 4, 2011)

They also don't have Dream World abilities, so. :(


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 5, 2011)

Voted for Arceus,.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 5, 2011)

SquishierCobra said:


> Voted for Arceus,.


/why/ they don't have dw abilities


----------



## SquishierCobra (Nov 5, 2011)

That's what they voted for in Japan! OK?


----------



## Autumn (Nov 5, 2011)

SquishierCobra said:


> That's what they voted for in Japan! OK?


but we can still have sense and vote for things with dw abilitiessssss D:


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 5, 2011)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> but we can still have sense and vote for things with dw abilitiessssss D:


But apparently they Pokemon that is going to be given away will have a non-DW Ability?


----------



## Spoon (Nov 5, 2011)

There isn't a overwhelming demand for a certain non-event Pokemon, so I'm going go with Deoxys because I'll probably not be able to find one otherwise. >:


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 5, 2011)

I really think Scrappy Exploud needs to be a thing.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 8, 2011)

I wish I had thought of Ditto, actually. Nuts.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 16, 2011)

Okay, guys, the current results are being shown, and Arceus is once again in first place. Ditto's in second, though! Mew follows that up, and after that it goes Deoxys, Darkrai, Magikarp, Celebi, Rayquaza, Pikachu, and Mudkip. It goes on after that, but I'm sure that doesn't matter to you guys (except that Blaziken is in at 16th, and Torchic at 19th).

If you haven't voted yet, support the cause of not having Arceus win! He's already got a place in several other contests, y'know. Also, I apologize for the double post, but this seems important enough to say.


----------

